# ViktoriaMJ



## Viktoria2

*Well, I'm Viktoria. I was doing some research on personality types, and found this website. I was feeling really lonely, so it's awesome I found this place, because here there's people just like me. 

I'll make this short:

I like to skateboard. 
I'm learning guitar. 
I love music. 
I love to draw, make art. 
I love my friends. 
Yes, purple is the best color.
Hate school. 
I wanna be a rockstar when i grow up.
(not a chance)

Thar's about it. I'm only writing an intro because I got a message saying I should. *


----------



## εmptε

*You're ENFP?

Hello, and Welcome to the forum.
*


----------



## Nightriser

I'm also curious what type you consider yourself. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## Viktoria2

*Yes i am ENFP. It's kinda wierd to be classified as a certain type though, I like to think i'm special. Lol guess not. *


----------



## Nightriser

There's variation within any given "type." It's no more de-individualizing than saying that you are, say, a musician, unless you choose for it to be (ie, you strive to become what the stereotype of some group is) or than saying that you relate to so-and-so. So to say that you are a given type is not to say you aren't unique.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Welcome


----------



## Viktoria2

*Aww thanks Llixgrijb, you made me feel better. =] 
and thanks for the welcome. Silhouetree, I love your avatar! did you find it somewhere or make it yourself? the colors are really cool.*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Oh, thanks!
I wish I could take credit haha. I'm not that good though. I found it on deviantart .


----------



## Viktoria2

*I love deviant art! I have an account there, but I havent gone on it as much due to lack of attention. do you have an account? I could add you to my friends if you wanted. *


----------



## Nightriser

Viktoria said:


> *Aww thanks Llixgrijb, you made me feel better. =] *


You have referred to me by The Name. :tongue: That's rare. 
You're welcome.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Sup Victoria? ENFPs are the bomb.


----------



## Viktoria2

*Aww thanks Joe xD

and yes, Llixgrijb, your name is kinda difficult to spell. Buy hey, its creative. Is there any sort of story behind it?

*http://personalitycafe.com/members/llixgrijb.html


----------



## de l'eau salée

Viktoria said:


> *I love deviant art! I have an account there, but I havent gone on it as much due to lack of attention. do you have an account? I could add you to my friends if you wanted. *


Yup, I do! pessoadapaz on deviantART

That should be the right link, hehe. Add me


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Llixgrijb said:


> You have referred to me by The Name. :tongue: That's rare.
> You're welcome.


That's because your name is ridiculous, My Dear.
.....but, still thanks for creating the universe XD


----------



## Shai Gar

her name is random. Selene is her commonly used name.


----------



## Nightriser

Viktoria said:


> *and yes, Llixgrijb, your name is kinda difficult to spell. Buy hey, its creative. Is there any sort of story behind it?
> 
> *http://personalitycafe.com/members/llixgrijb.html


Yes, sorry about that (you're welcome, Joe), but I wasn't the one who came up with it. It comes from a really obscure book I read called the Jamais Vu Papers. Llixgrijb was a character in the book. Now I didn't really relate to that character, I just randomly happened to think "I want to change my username to Llixgrijb." So I did. I really have no clue why I wanted to, I just did it. It was amusing to me. Anyway, who wouldn't want the name of an eleventh-dimensional being that created the universe (multiverse, actually) out of boredom?


----------



## Viktoria2

*That's pretty cool. I just might read that book sometime. *


----------



## Nightriser

Awesome. Good luck finding it, though. You could probably order it through Amazon or some other online bookstore. It's really trippy, perfect for strong intuitive types. 
"Oh dear, you have a deconstructionist in your kitchen."
"What's he doing there?"

Plus, there's an entire chapter in Pig Latin. Awesome. :crazy:


----------



## Viktoria2

*That's interesting, but i dont know pig Latin =[ its very confusing. *


----------



## Nightriser

Eh, you could always skip over that part. I hope you also like quantum mechanics, weird poetry, and postmodernist philosophy (whatever that is =P), because it is strongly tinged with those topics as well.


----------



## εmptε

*She's only 16. So she probably doesn't even know what stuff is (especially since she dislikes school).*


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Llixgrijb said:


> Awesome. Good luck finding it, though. You could probably order it through Amazon or some other online bookstore. It's really trippy, perfect for strong intuitive types.
> "Oh dear, you have a deconstructionist in your kitchen."
> "What's he doing there?"
> 
> Plus, there's an entire chapter in Pig Latin. Awesome. :crazy:


Oh, My, Gosh. I must have this book now.


----------



## Viktoria2

*Hey be nice! Just because I don't like school doesn't mean I don't pay attention. i'm actually pretty smart.*



> Eh, you could always skip over that part. I hope you also like quantum mechanics, weird poetry, and postmodernist philosophy (whatever that is =P), because it is strongly tinged with those topics as well.


*Nevermind. *


----------



## DayLightSun

hi welcome!


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Hmmmmm the Wolf is starting early now with his horribleness :crazy:


----------



## εmptε

*I doubt she would say I'm horrible. What do you mean by that? :happy:*


----------



## Nightriser

BadWolf said:


> *She's only 16. So she probably doesn't even know what stuff is (especially since she dislikes school).*


Ah, right, I forgot about that. What, people don't read Derrida when they're 16? Psh, what world are you living in? :tongue: 



JoeMetallic said:


> Oh, My, Gosh. I must have this book now.


Yes. Buy it now. 



Viktoria said:


> *Hey be nice! Just because I don't like school doesn't mean I don't pay attention. i'm actually pretty smart.*
> 
> *Nevermind. *


Aww, too bad. You don't know what you're missing. It isn't any of the technical stuff, just pure fun!


----------



## Viktoria2

*You're right, it's tons of fun...until the teacher starts talking.*


----------



## Dr. Metallic

BadWolf said:


> *I doubt she would say I'm horrible. What do you mean by that? :happy:*


I mean your post #21 sounded pretty offensive and presumptuous to Viktoria's intelligence. We only just met her, so we can't judge her brains this quickly.



Llixgrijb said:


> Yes. Buy it now.


I bought it 5 minutes before you posted this :tongue:
A real deal, too.


----------



## Nightriser

I meant the book. 

I understand about school though. Some of it actually is worth my attention, some not so much. My motto: "Classes will dull your mind, destroy the potential for authentic creativity." What is especially irksome is when the teacher knows less about the subject than I do or doesn't teach anything I don't already know.


----------



## εmptε

JoeMetallic said:


> I mean your post #21 sounded pretty offensive and presumptuous to Viktoria's intelligence. We only just met her, so we can't judge her brains this quickly.


*She didn't take offense. I though you meant seducing her. Which is not true, she's seducing herself.*


----------



## Nightriser

JoeMetallic said:


> We only just met her, so we can't judge her brains this quickly.


True. 



> I bought it 5 minutes before you posted this :tongue:
> A real deal, too.


Hehe. Now if shano could happen to find me a copy....*ahem*


----------



## Dharma Ga

Hi Viktoria, welcome to the forum :happy:


----------



## Viktoria2

*Haha, joe, thanks. I'm sure he was just joking around though. dont worry =] 




I understand about school though. Some of it actually is worth my attention, some not so much. My motto: "Classes will dull your mind, destroy the potential for authentic creativity." What is especially irksome is when the teacher knows less about the subject than I do or doesn't teach anything I don't already know.

Click to expand...

I know! The worst book EVER was The Scarlet Letter. It's a classic, but the ideas in it were so...everyday. And teachers do suck, especially, yes, the ones that know less than you do. This reminds me of a certain technology teacher I had.

how exactly am i seducing myself? lol

thanks mercury. cool username. 

I wish I wasn't so slow at replying. *


----------



## εmptε

*Nothing, its just something I say. :wink:*


----------



## Nightriser

Viktoria said:


> *I know! The worst book EVER was The Scarlet Letter. It's a classic, but the ideas in it were so...everyday. And teachers do suck, especially, yes, the ones that know less than you do. This reminds me of a certain technology teacher I had.*


Eh, I didn't mind The Scarlet Letter. What got to me was Romeo and Juliet. The whole "fall in love at first sight" thing was awful. They didn't even know each other! They were just like "omg, there's this hot person of the other gender, that person must be my true love, so I think I'll kill myself if anyone comes between the two of us." I liked King Lear a little better. Then again, the literature taught was rarely of much interest. 

Anyway, I have plenty of issues with the school system.


----------



## Viktoria2

*I never thought of it like that! I guess the entire plot for Romeo and Juliet was pretty stupid. You are a genius

what kind of problems do you have with the school system?. *


----------



## εmptε

*Romeo and Juliet was idiotic. 
*


----------



## Nightriser

Viktoria said:


> *I never thought of it like that! I guess the entire plot for Romeo and Juliet was pretty stupid. You are a genius
> 
> what kind of problems do you have with the school system?. *


*bows* 
I'm just not particularly sentimental, most of the time, so I regard sentimentality with a critical eye. 

It's: 

intolerant of individual learning styles 
overemphasizing grading (which I think is a big part of why some students cheat--they're never the ones who actually care about learning, only about grades and status) 
discouraging or overlooking creativity, abstract thought, independent thought, and critical thinking 
few competent or sincerely enthusiastic teachers

And others. Note, these are my problems with _public_ schools in general.


----------



## Shai Gar

I have the same problem with the private schools i went to.


----------

